# GUI "Inhalte" in einer Datenbank speichern



## Kiamur (12. Jun 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die Inhalte von GUI Elementen in einer Datenbank speichern. Das hat mehrere Gründe: Es sollen mehrsprchige Inhalte sein, die Inhalte sind voneinander abhängig und es soll möglich sein die Inhalte leicht (mit einer Datenbankoberfläche) zu editieren.

Das Problem, was ich habe ist die Abhängigkeit untereinander. Damit ist folgendes gemeint:
Ich habe auf einer Oberfläche zwei Combo Boxen. Die Inhalte der zweiten Combo Box sollen Abhängig von der Auswahl in der ersten Combo Box sein. Bsp: Die erste Combo Box hat folgende Elemente: Obst, Gemüse. Wird Obst gewählt, dann soll in die zweite Combo Box Banane, Apfel, Birne geschrieben werden. Wird Gemüse gewählt, dann soll Gurke, Salat, Karotte angezeigt werden. Die Inhalte stehen natürlich in der Datenbank.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie bringe ich diese Abhängigkeit in die Datenbank?!?

Ich habe eine Tabelle, in der sollen alle Combo Box Einträge stehen. Dann müsste ich in der Tabelle ja irgendwie deutlich machen, welche Einträge von welchen abhängig sind. Habt ihr da vielleicht einen Tip, wie ich das am Besten bewerkstellige?

Vielen Dank
Maik


----------



## Caffè Latte (12. Jun 2006)

Hi,

wieso nur eine Tabelle? Mit zwei Tabellen wird es ausnahmsweise mal einfacher:

1. Tabelle (Gruppen):
Felder:
ID (Primärschlüssel)
Name (VARCHAR)
Daten:
1 | Obst
2 | Gemüse

2. Tabelle (Sorten)
Felder:
ID (Primärschlüssel)
Name (VARCHAR)
Gruppe (Sekundärschlüssel, Relation zu ID aus Gruppen)
Daten:
1 | Gurke | 2
2 | Salat | 2
3 | Banane | 1
u.s.w.

Die "Befüllung" der ersten Kombobox holst du aus der Gruppentabelle, die der zweiten aus der Sortentabelle. Mit einem passenden ActonListener musst du dann nur dafür sorgen, dass nach dem Auswählen einer Gruppe die entsprechenden Sorten SELECTiert werden.

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## Kiamur (12. Jun 2006)

Hey Danke !

Das ist ein super Tip. Da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen, weil ich immer nur daran gedacht habe, dass das ja alles Combo Box Einträge sind und gleiche "Dinge" in einer Datenbank ja immer in eine Tabelle müssen. Aber die Unterteilung in Gruppen und Sorten ist echt genial.

Gruß
Maik


----------

